# Sauerstoffpflanzen



## midnite (11. Juni 2007)

Moin zusammen

obwohl das wetter ja traumhaft ist und wohl für noch ein paar tage so bleiben soll, mache ich mir über die sauerstoffwert im teich gedanken.
Ich habe zwar einige sogenannte Sauerstoffpflanzen unten drinn aber geben die denn genügend suerstoff ab?
Ich könnte auch sauerstoff zusätzlich einbringen (bachlauf, wasserspeiher, luftsprudler oder ähnlich) aber was ist wenn zuviel sauerstoff reinkommt? da sinkt doch die co2 wert oder?

also die eigentlich frage ist:
wann merkt mann dass ungenügend/zuviel sauerstoff  vorhanden ist?

Gruß,

Tom


----------



## edelpacker (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sauerstoffpflanzen*

Hallo Tom

Ein zuviel an Sauerstoff gibt es nicht. Wenn das Wasser mit Sauerstoff gesättigt ist, nmmt es halt keinen mehr auf.


Lg aus Ostwestfalen
Michael


----------



## karsten. (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sauerstoffpflanzen*



			
				midnite schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen
> 
> obwohl das wetter ja traumhaft ist und wohl für noch ein paar tage so bleiben soll, mache ich mir über die sauerstoffwert im teich gedanken.
> Ich habe zwar einige sogenannte Sauerstoffpflanzen unten drinn aber geben die denn genügend suerstoff ab?
> ...



wenn die Fische japsen  und an der Oberfläche "um Hilfe schreien !"

wenn das Wasser zu warm geworden ist ( >28°)


Luft ist nicht mit Sauerstoff gleichzusetzten ! und die Bestandteile lösen sich je nach Eintragsart unterschiedlich .  Sprudlerchen bewegen das Wasser ein bisschen 
mehr nicht !

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4075/?q=venturi

mit höheren Pflanzen eine Sauerstoffsättigung zu erreichen ist in Gartenteichen schwer . Algen sind da sehr viel effektiver

mit allen verbundenen Nachteilen !  

mfG


----------



## midnite (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sauerstoffpflanzen*

Hallo Michael,

ich habe aber hier irgendwo gelesen, dass zuviel sauerstoff co2 austreibt was ja auch nicht so gut sen soll :? 

Gruß,

Tom


----------



## karsten. (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sauerstoffpflanzen*

nicht der Sauerstoff treibt das Co2 aus 
sondern die Bewegung !

Seltersflasche schütteln !
das ist Co 2 

das Co2 senkt den ph wert 
der Sauerstoff treibt ihn hoch 

das richtige Mittel ist die Kunst !


----------

